# Black Pope, my shitty hardcore/punk thing.



## ratking (Aug 27, 2014)

https://blackpopekc.bandcamp.com/releases

Let me know what you think. We basically got together for a weekend and I recorded all of the stuff. We aren't really doing much with it currently though, just figured I'd post it here.


----------



## Boneless (Aug 28, 2014)

This ain't bad, man


----------

